# Brief Lily Story



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I was getting Lily settled into her cage tonight after our cuddle time and I had just changed the fleece strips that are in her pigloo for bedding. I put Lily back down in her cage and watch, expecting her to march straight into her pigloo to get back to the sleep I interrupted. She takes two steps in, then backs right back out and looks up at me. I could almost read her mind. "Mom, you put too many strips in! I can't get through all those!" I took out the pigloo, removed a small handful of fleece strips and put it back down in its spot. Lily sniffs a couple of times, pops her head in, then marches right in and gets down to the business of making a comfy sleeping spot! Silly me, putting too many strips in her house! Good thing I have her to teach me how to do it right! :lol:


----------



## Yer_Daddy (May 6, 2009)

sooo funny!!!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hahaha, how cute.
you just gotda love our silly little hedgies! :lol:


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

I love the story, how cute  It always amazes me how much personality is packed into such a small package


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

That story is just full of life!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe, thanks, guys, I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought it was cute. My friend thinks I'm crazy for thinking Lily could possibly act like that. :roll: :lol:


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

A cute story. Thanks. I must admit, I first was shocked when I saw your subject title, then relaxed when I realized it was under fun stuff. :shock:   :idea:


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I had Brillo in his new home with 2 pieces of PVC pipe, the elbow ones with the bend in them...But I was waiting for the new fleece I bought to dry in the dryer. I finally got it out and cooled down so I cut it up and stuck some in one of the PVC pipes. He seems to enjoy dragging them into the other piece though lol. Seems like he dosn't like my decorating. >_<;


----------

